# Flattening an axe/blacksmiths in Hampshire



## El Barto (16 Oct 2019)

Hello. I have a very old side axe with a cutting edge of about 13” that unfortunately is not flat. This makes using it probably not as enjoyable or efficient as it would be if it were nice and flat.

Can anyone recommend a smith or anyone who might be able to flatten it? My first thought was the windy smithy down in Devon but he has a long wait list... ideally I’d be able to drop it off as postage will probably be a lot.

EDIT: It is too wonky to flatten using sandpaper/stones!


----------



## TFrench (21 Oct 2019)

If you're on instagram it might be worth having a look on there to see if you can find someone - lots of smiths on there. Failing that find a local fab shop thats got oxy-acetylene - if its got a noticeable bend they may be able to get it back to straight.


----------



## marcros (21 Oct 2019)

Bizarrely, etzy is also worth a look.


----------



## Inspector (21 Oct 2019)

Facebook has a knife making group and a knife making sales group that might have some leads. 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/23113720648/

Knife Making-The hobby SALES/BUSINESS ONLY GROUP

Pete


----------



## El Barto (23 Oct 2019)

Thanks guys. Think I've found a bloke quite locally who can do it...


----------

